# Pacific tarpon



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I saw this story on the Crocodile Bay Resort sportfishing report:

_Jeff Vannoy fishing out of Crocodile Bay went looking for roosterfish near Matapalo Rock and although he didn't get his roosterfish he certainly caught something to crow about. The crew and Jeff were surprised to see a 120 plus pound tarpon take to the air when Vannoy set the hook. After over an hour on 20lb spin tackle they lifted the fish for a quick photo and set it free.

Over the years tarpon have passed through the Panama Canal into Pacific waters. We hook three or four a year and land one now and then. "I thought I was losing my mind the first time I saw one roll in the Golfo Dulce back in 1995," commented Todd Staley Fishing Director at Crocodile Bay. Having run Archie Fields Lodge in the early 90's Staley has a soft spot for tarpon. "It's great to see tarpon on this side now and then but I don't think their ready to be featured in our brochure." 
_ 
_Todd Staley
Fishing Director
Crocodile Bay Resort, Costa Rica _

I wonder if these are just individuals that came through the canal or if the tarpon are spawning on the Pacific side.

I know tarpon are naturally present in the Western Pacific. I can't see any reason why they couldn't exist in the Eastern Pacific.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Those tarpon somehow migrated from the Atlantic side of the country. Pacific tarpon are a much smaller species and have a different appearance.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Wading Mark said:


> Those tarpon somehow migrated from the Atlantic side of the country. Pacific tarpon are a much smaller species and have a different appearance.


Mark you are right, the pacific tarpon looks different and doesn't grow to 120 lb size. These fish came through the canal and have been around awhile. Remember a 120 lb tarpon is most likely over 20 years old. That size fish is spawning size. If they can find a mate when it comes time to spawn, I am sure they will do it over there. It will probably take hundreds of years to get a fishable population on the west coast of Central America but I can't imagine why it wouldn't.


----------



## crocmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pacific Tarpon from Todd Staley, Fishing Director,Crocodile Bay Resort*

Response to Pacific Tarpon at Crocodile Bay:
I have personally seen a 142 pound tarpon taken here. Sex and age determines the size of a tarpon. Females are always bigger and males ralely get over 110 lbs. There is no Pacific tarpon. There are Atlantic tarpon that have crossed the canal and adapted to Pacific waters.

Todd Staley.
Crocodile Bay Resort


----------

